# DVB-S Tonprobleme

## Joke66

Hallo,

Ich habe nach vielem Rumprobieren und mit Hilfe meines Freundes Gentoo(2.6.35-r4) instaliert. Mein PC - P4, 3GHz, 2GB Ram, 256 MB Nvidia, DVB-S Hauppauge WinTV Nova Plus S. TV funktioniert allerdings nur halbwegs. Nach dem 1. Start des Systems funktioniert TV nicht (Meldung- Can`t find Audiodevice- Kaffeine)). Starte ich das System noch eimal, ist TV in Ordnung. Ich habe festgestellt, daß beim 1. Start beim Kmix zuerst  Conexant CX8801(DVB-S Treiber) und als 2. der Onboard Audiotreiber VIA 8237 geladen wird. Beim 2. Sart ist es umgekehrt. Ich hatte es auch mit einem USB Audiointerface probiert und den gleichen Effekt erzielt. Wie und wo kann man den VIA Treiber dazu bringen permanent als 1. Device geladen zu werden?

Für eine hilfreiche Anwort wäre ich dankbar. Übrigens beim Kumpel ist der gleiche Effekt. Allerdings mit der Webcam. Dort wird ein USB Audiodevice zuerst geladen obwohl kein Micro in der Cam vorhanden ist. Er muß die Webcam vor dem Start entfernen und bei Betrieb hinzufügen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Joke66 wrote:*   

> Wie und wo kann man den VIA Treiber dazu bringen permanent als 1. Device geladen zu werden?

 

Hi

Du könntest dem Sound Treibermodul welches als erstes geladen werden soll via Option ein index=0 mitgeben.

Schau zb mal ob dir ALSA: Reihenfolge der Soundkarten bestimmen weiterhilft.

----------

## Joke66

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du könntest dem Sound Treibermodul welches als erstes geladen werden soll via Option ein index=0 mitgeben.
> 
> Schau zb mal ob dir ALSA: Reihenfolge der Soundkarten bestimmen weiterhilft.

 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Es hat geklappt. Ich habe in der alsa.conf die Option index=0 für snd-via82xx gesetzt und alles ist gut.

Hätte ich auch in der Alsabeschreibung selbst rausfinden können. Lesen bildet  :Smile: .

----------

## musv

Sofern du die Soundkartentreiber direkt in den Kernel fest eincompiliert hast, kannst du die Reihenfolge über die Kernel-Parameter im Grub angeben:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 snd-emu10k1.index=0 snd-intel8x0.index=1 snd-bt87x.index=2
```

----------

## Joke66

 *musv wrote:*   

> Sofern du die Soundkartentreiber direkt in den Kernel fest eincompiliert hast, kannst du die Reihenfolge über die Kernel-Parameter im Grub angeben:
> 
> ```
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 snd-emu10k1.index=0 snd-intel8x0.index=1 snd-bt87x.index=2
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, die Option werde ich mir merken.

Nachtrag zum Eintrag in der alsa.conf

Ich mußte allerdings für die TV Karte den Capturetreiber, der als Audiodevice interpretiert wird(??), einen 2. Eintrag mit  index=1 setzen, da sonst Audio nicht funktioniert.

Gruß, Joke

----------

